# Escaped diamond dove



## Greg_E (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't own any birds as pets but currently an escaped diamond dove is sitting in a pear tree in the middle of my garden all fluffed because of the cold. I've got no idea where its come from but I am concerned about it and am wondering whether it worth capturing it and handing it over to a local pet shop which I know sells diamond doves or the so it can be looked after properly. It doesn't appear injured but I'm not sure if its ill or anything, any ideas how I would capture it?

EDIT: Does anyone know if someone has lost a diamond dove in the Hitchin area?


----------

